# How many of each personality do you have in your town?



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2013)

In my town, i currently have 10 villagers, personally I might switch out 1 of my two lazy personality and get 3 normals instead because the normals are soo darn cute. Do you prefer one personality over another? 

2 Lazy (Lazies?, Lazys?) 
2 Normals
1 Smug
1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Jock
1 Uchi
1 Peppy


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 30, 2013)

3 Lazies
2 Cranky
2 Peppy
2 Normals

Walker is moving in 3 days time  I hope to get more different personality villagers like Uchi..


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Oct 30, 2013)

3 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Lazy
1 Jock
1 Snooty
1 Smug
1 Peppy

Currently, I have 9 villagers in Zingzang. I might let one of my Cranky villagers go so I can get a Normal but, to be perfectly candid, I'm having a hard time letting any of them go since they are my favorite personality type. Rolf will stay for ever, because I say so, which means it's between Apollo and Avery. Then again, do I really need every personality type in my town?


----------



## Sholee (Oct 30, 2013)

I think people want all the personalities if they're looking to unlock pwps


----------



## Baboom (Oct 30, 2013)

3 Jocks
2 Normal
2 Lazy
1 Uchi
1 Snooty
1 Smug

I want a Peppy badly. I moved Bluebear out by time travelling by mistake, I miss her so much.  I was so annoyed when a third jock moved in today and he's such a fail compared to my two existing ones!


----------



## Snow (Oct 30, 2013)

I like to have at least one of every type so I don't get sick of the conversational pattern. Right now i'm doubled up on Lazy and Uchi. I'm super-fond of cranky though, and can't take more than one snooty.


----------



## Mao (Oct 30, 2013)

2 jock
2 cranky
2 normal
2 peppy
1 lazy
1 smug

I prefer lazy and normal the most :3


----------



## pengutango (Oct 30, 2013)

As of right now: (Will change a lil bit once I get Marina in the near future)

1 Peppy
1 Lazy
1 Normal
1 Uchi
2 Cranky
2 Jocks
1 Snooty
1 Smug

I personally want at least 1 of each personality since I wanna unlock all the PWPs. After that... well, I'm not sure if I'll kick someone else out. I like having at least one of everything.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

3 Peppy
2 Jock
1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Uchi
1 Normal


----------



## Stitched (Oct 30, 2013)

2 Snooty
2 Uchi
1 Lazy
1 Jock
1 Smug
0 Cranky
2 Peppy
0 Normal

Cycling villagers has seriously screwed up my ratios.  Once Blanche moves out I can get Sydney from someone, though, thank God.


----------



## beffa (Oct 30, 2013)

2 smug
2 normal (waiting to get rid of one)
3 peppy
1 jock
2 lazy

i'm waiting to get rid of one normal to replace with a cranky
i'm happy with the rest of my personalities/villagers as they're part of my dream team


----------



## Summ3rain (Oct 30, 2013)

4 normal
2 peppy
1 cranky
1 lazy
1 smug
1 snooty

one of my normals will make way for an uchi
would love a jock, but don't know who to get rid of, i'm too fond of all of them :c


----------



## PinkWater (Oct 30, 2013)

1 peppy
1 jock
1 snooty
1 uchi
1 normal
1 cranky
1 lazy
2 smugs

I made sure to try and get my favorite animals by species and by personality so I'd have the best of both worlds. I also plan to only have 2 normals and/or 2 smugs if I decide to have 10 villagers, since those are my 2 favorite personalities.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Oct 30, 2013)

In Lilycove: 2 snooty, 2 uchi, 2 peppy, 2 lazy, 1 normal. I really need to get some of them out and put in other personality types... ^^; I adopted them solely for PWP purposes.

Solaceon is a little more balanced with: 2 cranky, 2 uchi, 1 normal, 1 snooty, 1 smug, 1 jock, 1 peppy, 1 lazy.


----------



## Minami (Oct 30, 2013)

Right now I have:
- 1 Peppy
- 1 Jock
- 1 Normal
- 2 Cranky
- 2 Lazy
- 2 Smug

I'm trying to get rid of one of those smugs (damn Julian D:<) and waiting for one more normal and one snooty that someone promised me (Flurry and Ankha <3) to move into my town.

But I'm still unsure, because Uchi request awesome PWPs that I would love to have, but on the other hand I don't have any villagers that I want to go D': Oh well.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 30, 2013)

1 Lazy - Punchy
2 Normals - Coco and Fauna
1 Smug - Marshal
2 Snooty - Whitney and Ankha
1 Cranky - Fang
1 Jock - Snake
1 Uchi - Mira
1 Peppy - Peanut


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 30, 2013)

3 Normal
3 Jocks
2 Crankies
1 Snooty
1 Uchi

I?m looking to get all 8 personalities in my town. Crankies are my favorites so i?m probably gonna get two of them.


----------



## matoki (Oct 30, 2013)

2 Lazy (but Erik is moving tomorrow )
1 Uchi
1 Peppy
2 Smug
1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Jock
1 Normal


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 30, 2013)

I reset my town on last week and found a perfect town on the 28th, so I only have 6 villagers:

1 Uchi - Deirdre
1 Normal - Merengue
1 Peppy - Wendy
1 Lazy - Barold
1 Cranky - Del
1 Snooty - Kitty

I hope to get a smug and another lazy soon.


----------



## effluo (Oct 30, 2013)

At the moment I have:

1 Peppy
1 Cranky
1 Snooty
3 Normal
2 Lazy
2 Smug

I kind want an Uchi again but I don't think I could let any current villagers go. :/
As for a favorite personality... It is a tie between smug and lazy.


----------



## Ida (Oct 30, 2013)

2 cranky
2 normal
1 smug
1 lazy
1 jock
1 ushi
1 snooty
1 peppy

Im gonna let Fang (cranky) leave after christmas. I kinda want to have wolves in My village during the winter but Fang has never been a keeper for me. Gonna let Lily (normal) go after i get her picture and probably let diva leave when She asks for it next time cause i dont like any ushis even if She are the best of the category. I got her picture so now i want to try pashimina out next ^_^


----------



## Boccages (Oct 30, 2013)

Right now (it changes from times to times)

2 Lazies (Drake & Marcel)
2 Jocks (Rod & Roald)
1 Normal (Kitt)
2 Snooties (Friga & Kitty)
1 Cranky (Wart Jr.)
1 Uchi (Sylvia)
1 Smug (Lopez)
0 Peppy

I want Pate so hard (+1 peppy) and O'Hare (+1 smug). I'm going to let Rod go first and then most probably Kitty if she can give me her picture by then. To let Bill in, I just can't figure who to let go though...


----------



## kite (Oct 30, 2013)

2 peppy
1 cranky
1 jock
2 normal
2 snooty
1 lazy
1 uchi


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 30, 2013)

I've actually lost track.  I do know I'm missing a peppy and a jock right now.  But their PWP's are not that interesting, so I'm not in a rush?  I don't know, maybe I should diversify.


----------



## Clover (Oct 30, 2013)

Right now I have (sort of in order of preference?):

1 lazy
2 normal
1 peppy
1 cranky
2 snooty
1 uchi
0 smug
2 jock

Eventually I'd like to have 2 lazies and one of each of the other personalities. The last villager spot will remain open for variety.


----------



## laceydearie (Oct 30, 2013)

2 normal
1 uchi 
1 jock 
2 peppy
1 cranky
1 lazy
1 smug
1 snooty


----------



## EpicSnivy (Oct 30, 2013)

As of tomorrow...

2 Jock
2 Lazy
2 Normal
2 Smug
1 Cranky
1 Snooty
0 Peppy
0 Uchi


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 30, 2013)

4 normal
1 snooty
1 uchi
1 lazy 
1 cranky
1 jock
1 smug


----------



## Lassy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hehe, I've got:

- 3 lazy
- 3 peppy
- 2 shooty
- 1 normal
- 1 cranky

I'm giving away Carmen she'll leave, so i'll take a Smug and switch between different smugs so that I can cycle at the same time c:
I've got all the projects for the Jocks one (thanks Axel ;-;!) and  i am missing one from the Uchis. Well at the same at one point I got 3 Uchis at a time: Deirdre, Flo and Mira thanks to the wifi pool. Godamnit why do people have to void??


----------



## Liebenswert (Oct 30, 2013)

1 snooty
1 cranky
1 uchi
1 smug
1 peppy
1 lazy
2 jock
1 normal

at least, that is once Mallary is all moved in.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 30, 2013)

2 Lazy
2 Smug
2 Jock
2 Cranky
1 Normal
1 Peppy


----------



## Konekoneko (Oct 30, 2013)

1 snooty
1 smug
1 uchi
1 jock
1 cranky
2 normal 
2 lazy 
Bob the lazy cat is moving out so then I'll have 1 lazy. Peppy Is my favorite and I don't have any right now D:


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 30, 2013)

2 Lazy,
2 Smug (for now, I'm gonna be changing my tenth, I think..)
1 of the rest


----------



## esc (Oct 30, 2013)

1 Jock
1 Cranky
1 Snooty
1 Uchi
2 Smug
2 Lazy
2 Normal

I'm only lacking a peppy, but I don't want one nor plan to have one in the future.​


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

3 lazy
3 normal
1 snooty
1 cranky
1 uchi
And getting another snooty tomorrow. xD


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

3 Normals
1 Uchi
1 Smug
1 Jock
1 Peppy
1 Cranky
1 Snooty
1 Lazy


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 31, 2013)

ATM

1 uchi
2 smug (Hippeux, GTFO)
1 normal 
2 peppy
1 lazy
1 snooty
1 cranky


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 31, 2013)

1 smug
1 peppy
1 snooty
1 cranky
1 jock 
1 normal
2 lazy
2 uchi


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 31, 2013)

My signature needs changing soon, but at the moment I have -
1 smug 
3 snooty
1 uchi
2 peppy
3 normal


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 31, 2013)

1 smug
2 lazy
1 cranky
1 uchi
2 snooty
2 normal
1 peppy


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have 1 for every single villager personality except smug(which is 2 instead of 1).


----------



## Razzy (Oct 31, 2013)

i have 2 snooties
1 jock
1 uchi
2 peppies
and like 4 normals.. >_>


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 31, 2013)

One of each!
Plus 1 smug, and 1 normal~


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 1, 2013)

I have;
2 Peppies
2 Snooties
2 Normals
2 Smugs
1 Lazy
1 Uchi
Besides from missing two personality types, I think my balance is pretty decent (it's better than the time I had four Snooties at once thanks Spotpass/Streetpass move-ins.)


----------



## Prisma (Nov 1, 2013)

1 peppy
2smug
1uchi
2normals
2crankys


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

Cranky: *2.*
Smug: *2.*
Lazy: *2.*
Jock: *1.*
Normal: *1.*
Uchi: *1.*
Snooty: *1.*


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got my list all organized:

1 snooty
2 smug
1 lazy
1 cranky
1 uchi 
2 peppy


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

Cranky: 1
Smug: 2
Lazy: 1
Jock: 1
Snooty: 1
Uchi: 0
Normal: 2
Peppy: 2


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 3, 2014)

I counted there being eight personality types.

As of 02.03.2014, I have all but one category covered:

_Cranky:_ 0

Applicable are:

_Jock:_ 1 (Scoot)
_Lazy:_ 3 (Clyde, Simon, and Drago)
_Normal:_ 1 (Jambette)
_Peppy:_ 1 (Twiggy)
_Smug:_ 2 (Julian and Kidd)
_Snooty:_ 1 (Broffina)
_Uchi:_ 1 (Tammy)


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 3, 2014)

2 cranky (Kabuki and Fang)
2 jocks (Genji and Mac)
1 uchi (Shari)
1 peppy (Bunnie)
2 lazy (Dizzy and Benjamin)
2 normal (Fauna and Maple)

I originally wanted a town full of cranky, lazy, and jock villagers (with Maple being the only female/normal lols) but I don't have the heart to let any of my villagers go now T.T


----------



## Bui (Feb 3, 2014)

3 Cranky (Chief, Lobo, Rizzo)
1 Lazy (Pudge)
1 Smug (Marshal)
2 Snooty (Whitney, Blaire)
1 Normal (Mitzi)
2 Uchi (Mira, Sylvia)


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

4 Lazy
1 Snooty
2 Smug
2 Normal
1 Jock
0 Uchi
0 Peppy
0 Cranky


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 4, 2014)

2 lazy - Beau, Nate
1 normal - Ava
1 uchi - Muffy
2 peppy - Carmen, Bubbles
1 jock - Rudy
1 smug - Tex
1 cranky - Elvis
1 snooty - Broffina


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 4, 2014)

4 Normal (Merengue, Kiki, Skye, Molly)
2 Snooty (Blanche, Diana)
1 Peppy (Cheri)
1 Cranky (Bruce)
1 Lazy (Big Top)
1 Jock (Ribbot)

0 Smug and 0 Uchi


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 4, 2014)

2 normals, 0 snooties, and 1 of everything else now.


----------



## panzerattack (Feb 4, 2014)

2 jock - Ribbot (love) & Rod (yuck)
1 normal - Fauna (love)
2 lazy - Zucker (love) & Lucky (?)
1 snooty - Claudia (yuck)
1 peppy - Tutu (yuck)
1 uchi - Muffy (don't want)
1 cranky - Bruce (love)

0 smug. Boo. Pending a trade though!

I've never had a town where I dislike so many of the villagers before but I am so sick to death of having to start new towns due to bad luck that I'm powering through it. Of all the ones I love only one was a starter, the rest are there due to being moved over or reset trick. Annoyance!


----------



## pocky (Feb 4, 2014)

*?clair*
1 jock : mott
2 lazy : beau & stitches
1 smug : marshal
1 cranky : kabuki
1 snooty : diana
1 uchi : fuschia
1 peppy : ruby
2 normal : marina & merengue

*Creme*
2 jock : genji & snake
1 lazy : zucker
1 smug : julian & colton
1 cranky : octavian
1 snooty : willow
1 uchi : muffy
1 peppy : flora
1 normal : gayle

love all 20


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 4, 2014)

1 from each type with 1 extra smug and normal.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 4, 2014)

At the moment my town is fostering 4 villagers.  But of the 6 that are mine currently;

1 Smug - Marshal
1 Uchi - Muffy 
1 Snooty - Diana
1 Lazy - Beau
2 Normals - Fauna and Merengue

The Villagers to move into Primrose will be;

1 Jock - Bam
1 Cranky - Fang
1 Peppy - Rosie
1 Snooty - Freya


----------



## Jaz (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got these ~ u v u
1 uchi
2 smug 
1 normal 
2 peppy
1 lazy
1 snooty
1 cranky


----------



## gingerbread (Feb 4, 2014)

2 Lazy (love lazies ;w; )
2 Normal
1 Cranky
1 Snooty
1 Peppy
1 Smug
1 Jock
1 Uchi

Fairly balanced out I think, love Lazies and Normals though ; v ;


----------



## Kahzel (Feb 4, 2014)

2 Jocks
2 Snooty
2 Peppy
1 Normal
1 Cranky
1 Uchi (ugh)

Aiming for a town with mostly Jocks and Snooties.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 4, 2014)

2 lazy
2 peppy
1 normal
1 uchi
1 smug
1 snooty
1 cranky
1 jock

And I have all different species =D


----------



## Burumun (Feb 4, 2014)

2 Crankies
3 Smugs
1 Snooty
1 Peppy
1 Lazy
1 Jock

My town is super unbalanced, and I'm still working on getting the perfect villagers, although I did just get Rocco out (yay!). A lot of my villagers are from StreetPass, though.

The stupid thing is that I've only had 2 uchis, which give the PWPs I want, and neither of them stayed in my town for very long. I really need a new one, but of course I can never find one of the ones I want when I have an open space. T-T


----------



## Valth001 (Feb 4, 2014)

1 Jock
1 Snooty
1 Lazy
2 Cranky
2 Smug
1 Normal
1 Peppy
1 Uchi

I'm trying to keep a balance between the personalities.


----------



## Oblivion9312 (Feb 4, 2014)

2 lazies
2 crankies
1 uchi
1 peppy
1 normal
1 snooty
1 jock
1 smug


----------



## Miley (Feb 4, 2014)

2 jocks
2 normal
1 cranky
1 peppy
2 snooty
1 smug
1 lazy


To be honest, I don't really like lazy villagers... I don't know why. I mean aesthetically, some of them are cool but I don't like even talking about the things they talk about in real life either. I don't really like lazy people... or people who talk about food...

So I might get another cranky or smug.


----------



## Saranghae (Feb 4, 2014)

1 Smug
3 Normals
2 Uchis
3 Peppies
1 Snooty


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 4, 2014)

I have 
fuchsia - uchi
chrissy - peppy
peanut - peppy
genji - jock
merengue - normal
bob - lazy
cole - lazy
purrl - snooty
pietro -smug
lobo - cranky


----------



## animawls (Feb 4, 2014)

One cranky, three lazies, one smug, one snooty, four uchis. I have like, no balance at all ;_;


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 4, 2014)

2 cranky
1 uchi
2 lazy
2 smug
1 peppy
1 normal
0 snooty - timbra moved

pretty good balance I think


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 13, 2014)

Azalea:

2 Normal
2 Peppy
1 Snooty
2 Uchi
1 Lazy
1 Jock
1 Smug
0 Cranky... Rolf :'(

Parfait:
2 Normal
1 Peppy
1 Snooty
2 Uchi
1 Cranky
1 Jock
1 Smug
1 Lazy

4 Uchis O-O im an abnormality i love them though tbh


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 13, 2014)

My main town has 2 lazies, 2 snooties, 1 normal, 1 peppy, 1 jock, and 3 frickin uchis >__> 
Not much balance going on over here. I'm looking to clear out two of my uchis though, so I'll probably replace them with a cranky and a smug. Also wanna replace my jock because just...Mac's face -.-


----------



## Aromatisse (Mar 13, 2014)

5 normal
1 lazy
1 smug
1 snooty
1 peppy
1 uchi.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I have

4 normals
2 snooty
1 Uchi
and 3 peppy


----------



## Lee-chan (Mar 13, 2014)

I have 1 snooty, 2 peppy, 2 lazy, 1 cranky and 4 normals Q.Q 
I obviously need more personalities in my town xD I got 4 normals because I'm holding Kiki for someone... but when I get her out I'll try to get Marshal to balance it out a little bit, since I don't have any smug villagers in my town :3 (Lopez why did you move without telling me T___T)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 13, 2014)

1 Jock
1 Lazy
2 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Normal
1 Peppy
1 Snooty
2 Uchi


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Mar 13, 2014)

3 Normals
1 Jock
1 Uchi
1 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Peppy
1 Snooty
1 Cranky


----------



## Aetherinne (Mar 13, 2014)

1 Uchi, Lazy, Cranky, Jock, Smug and Normal. 2 Peppy and 2 Snooty.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 13, 2014)

1 cranky
1 jock (ew sheldon)
2 normal (holding fauna)
1 snooty
1 peppy
3 lazy
1 uchi (fff please go flo)

I'm dumb. I have three lazies and I love them all. I'm also possibly getting Nan to replace Fauna once she's gone, leaving me to have to drop one personality. I'm probably dropping uchi but aaa why only 10


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 13, 2014)

Aetherinne said:


> 1 Uchi, Lazy, Cranky, Jock, Smug and Normal. 2 Peppy and 2 Snooty.


^Add me visiting her and that's 2 smugs in total.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 13, 2014)

At the moment I have these personalities in my town:

1 Cranky (Avery)
1 Lazy (Cole)
1 Jock (Antonio)
1 Smug (Graham)

2 Snooty (Elise, Willow)
2 Normal (Midge, Pekoe)
1 Peppy (Flora)
0 Uchi

I think I like the normal and snooty villagers best. Followed by the cranky type.
At the moment I am looking for an uchi villager because I want more PWP suggestions.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 13, 2014)

2 lazy and normal, 1 for the rest


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 13, 2014)

CURRENTLY:
2 normal
2 peppy
2 lazy
2 cranky
1 jock

DREAMIE
3 normal
2 lazy
1 cranky
1 peppy
1 snooty
1 jock
1 smug


----------



## juicyness (Mar 13, 2014)

3 Jock
1 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Peppy
3 Normal

-_-

Too many jocks and normals from WiFi voids unfortunately. Desperately wanting a Snooty and an Uchi, and I'd like another lazy or peppy as well. Gotta get some of these duplicates to move first, though.


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Cranky (Frank, Cyrano)
1 Lazy (Benedict)
1 Jock (Bam)
1 Smug (Lopez)
1 Snooty (Astrid)
2 Normal (Melba, Mitzi)
1 Peppy (Tabby)
1 Uchi (Diedre)


----------



## Aetherinne (Mar 13, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> ^Add me visiting her and that's 2 smugs in total.


 You little weirdo. XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 13, 2014)

In Misaki I currently have:
2 Normals
1 Lazy
1 Jock
1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Smug
2 Peppies

It will be 3 normals when I move Chrissy out and get Savannah, though.
In Ferelden, I have:
2 Normals
2 Snooties
1 Jock
1 Lazy
1 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Uchi
1 Peppy

And in Lumiose, I will have:
3 Normals
1 Lazy
1 Cranky
1 Peppy
1 Uchi
1 Jock
1 Smug
1 Snooty

I just have to get Bruce in Cherry's old spot. As for my fourth town, it'll be a cycling town but I may have a few normals to keep. >.>;


----------



## Kuina (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Normal
2 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Snooty
1 Jock
1 Uchi
1 Peppy
1 Cranky


----------



## KiyoshisIsland (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Snooty
1 of everything else


----------



## UchiCherry (Mar 13, 2014)

*Amazing:*

3 Snooty - Francine, Diana and Ankha
2 Peppy - Chrissy and Rosie
1 Uchi - Cherry
1 Lazy - Beau
1 Normal - Merengue
1 Smug - Marshal
1 Jock - Bam

*Squirrel:*

2 Peppy - Peanut and Agent S
2 Snooty - Pecan and Blaire
2 Normal - Caroline and Sally
1 Cranky - Static
1 Lazy - Filbert
1 Jock - Sheldon


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 13, 2014)

1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Jock
1 Smug
1 Peppy
2 Lazies
2 Normals 
<3


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Normal
2 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Snooty
1 Jock
1 Lazy
2 Peppy


----------



## grrrolf (Mar 13, 2014)

0 normal
1 peppy
1 snooty
1 Uchi
1 lazy
3 jock (uGH)
1 smug
2 cranky


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 13, 2014)

3 smugs(Julian , Pietro , Lyman )
1 lazy(Zucker)
1 normal(Merengue )
3 snooties(Annalise , Ankha , Tiffany )
1 jock(Bam )
1 uchi (Mira )


----------



## itzafennecfox (Mar 13, 2014)

Right now I have 1 smug, 3 normals, 1 cranky, 1 jock, 1 peppy, 1 lazy, and 1 uchi.


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 13, 2014)

2 Lazy
1 Cranky
1 Jock
2 Snooty
1 Normal
1 Peppy
1 Uchi
0 Smug


----------



## Nzerozoro (Mar 13, 2014)

Update from last time!
1 peppy
2 Jock
2 Smug
2 Lazy
2 Normal
1 Snooty


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 13, 2014)

2 jocks, 1 uchi, 1 peppy, 1 normal, 1 smug, 1 snooty, and 1 lazy. When I'm finished I'll have three jocks and one of every other personality.


----------



## Valth001 (Mar 13, 2014)

1 Jock
2 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Snooty
2 Normal
1 Peppy
1 Uchi


----------



## jakuzure (Mar 13, 2014)

3 Normals
2 Peppy
1 Snooty
1 Uchi
1 Lazy
1 Smug
1 Cranky
0 Jock

I never really liked Jock villagers...


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 12, 2015)

First town: 2 Cranky, 2 Snooty, 1 Lazy, 1 Normal, 1 Jock, 1 Peppy, 1 Smug, 1 Uchi
Second Town: 3 Normal, 1 Lazy, 1 Peppy, 1 Jock, 1 Uchi, 1 Smug, 1 Snooty, 1 Cranky


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 12, 2015)

3 normals (Aurora, Molly, Daisy)
2 lazies (Big Top, Dizzy)
2 crankies (Rolf, Tom)
1 peppy (Agent S)
1 snooty (Velma)

At one point, I actually had six normals.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 12, 2015)

3 snooties (Olivia, Ankha, Astrid)
2 peppies (Felicity and Tangy)
1 normal (Lolly)
1 cranky (Kabuki)
1 jock (Kid Cat)
1 lazy (Moe)
0 smug
0 uchi


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 13, 2015)

My dreamies have all personalites and an extra normal and snooty since they are my favourite villager personalities. I'm forced to stick with a jock though, ew. But Poncho is not that bad on the other hand.


----------



## toddishott (Sep 13, 2015)

4 Normals
1 Cranky
1 Peppy
1 Snooty
1 Jock
1 Smug
1 Lazy

It's better than a month ago when I had 8 Normals, 1 Jock, and 1 Cranky.


----------



## Blondieboo13 (Sep 13, 2015)

2 Normal
2 Peppy
2 Smug
1 Lazy
1 Cranky
1 Snooty

I'm trying to get any Uchi in my town for a time being so I can finish getting those PWPs.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 13, 2015)

Currently have 3 normal, 3 smug, 1 uchi, 1 lazy, 1 jock and 0 peppy, cranky and snooty. I will adopt a peppy one pretty soon hopefully and I'm working on getting two normals and one smug out )x


----------



## VioletLynx (Sep 13, 2015)

2 Snooty (Blanche and Willow)
2 Normal (Merengue and Gayle)
1 Uchi (Phoebe)
1 Peppy (Flora - getting her out btw)
1 Lazy (Punchy!!)
1 Jock (Genji)
0 Smug
0 Cranky

Once I have my last 3 dreamies I'll have at least one of each personality though which will be fantastic > v <


----------



## mayorcarlie (Sep 13, 2015)

Skye - normal
Freya - snooty 
Lily - normal 
Whitney - snooty
Merengue- normal 
Zucker - lazy
Cheri - peppy
Maple - normal 
Beau - lazy

4 normals >___> working on fixing this now.


----------



## aericell (Sep 13, 2015)

Currently, I have:
3 Normals - Bettina, Flurry, Nana*
2 Snooties - Blaire, Queenie
1 Cranky - Camofrog*
1 Lazy - Filbert
1 Uchi - Mira
1 Jock - Hamlet
1 Smug - Quillson*

*I'm planning on getting rid of moving out these 3 & replacing them with Shep, Bluebear, & Bruce so I'll have 1 peppy and 2 normals


----------



## laineybop (Sep 13, 2015)

Toretto: 1 jock, 1 normal, 1 smug, 2 peppies, 1 snooty, 2 lazies, 1 cranky, 1 uchi
Woodbury: 2 snooties, 2 lazies, 1 normal, 1 uchi, 2 crankies

Kabuki from my cycle town will eventually replace Gaston in my main town, so the ratio will stay the same.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 13, 2015)

I want 5 normals in my dreamie list... oops.

5 normal 2 lazy 1 cranky 1 smug and 1 snooty


----------



## jcnorn (Sep 13, 2015)

Currently it's 3 normals, 2 uchi, 1 peppy, 1 cranky, 1 snooty, 1 jock, 1 lazy

I'm thinking of replacing either 1 or both my uchi. If I can find another uchi I like more both are gone  Otherwise just the one for a smug which is the only personality I'm missing I believe.

Edit: spelling


----------



## FelicityShadow (Sep 13, 2015)

For me it's 1 normal, 1 Uchi, 1 peppy, 1 lazy, 1 jock, 1 smug, 1 snooty, and 3 crankies! Whew I know I like cranky but not too much! I'm keeping Grizzly for awhile and hope to move out Kabuki and Hamphrey soon. I would love an Uchi since I lack those PWPs the most.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 14, 2015)

Lazy - 1 (Doc, but he's moving out tomorrow)
Cranky - 1 (Wart Jr.)
Jock - 1 (Kody)
Smug - 2 (Eugene and Olaf)
Peppy - 2 (Merry and Wendy)
Normal - 2 (Poppy and Flurry)
Snooty - 0
Uchi - 1 (Fuchsia)


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 14, 2015)

2 normals
1 cranky
3 peppies (getting rid of Tammi)
1 snooty
1 jock
1 lazy
1 smug


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 14, 2015)

Cranky - 1
Lazy - 0 
Jock - 1 
Smug - 3 
Normal - 1 
Snooty - 1 
Peppy - 2 
Uchi - 1 (It has been a long time since I have an uchi in my town. I'm so glad someone is finally moving in!)


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 14, 2015)

2 peppies
2 normals
2 snooties
1 uchi
1 lazy
1 cranky
1 smug

no jocks c': and it's disproportionately female, lol.


----------



## disneydorky (Sep 14, 2015)

3 Normal- Fauna, Gayle, and Merengue. Holding Merengue for a friend
2 Smug- Olaf and Hans
2 Lazy- Marcel and Cranston
1 Peppy- Flora
1 Snooty- Diana
1 Cranky- Roscoe

It's going to stay this way for a while, then I'll trade Merengue for an uchi or a jock maybe, just to get PWP's but I'm happy with my town for the most part right now.


----------



## Wildroses (Sep 14, 2015)

2 Uchis (Mira and Agnes)
2 Peppies (Sprinkle and Freckles)
2 Snooties (Kitty and Monique)
1 Jock (Roald)
1 Lazy (Punchy)
1 Cranky (Octavian)

I don't have anything against Normals or Smugs, it's just how it happened. Roald & Punchy are originals. Octavian, Sprinkle and Agnes were random move ins. Freckles was a Streetpass. Mira was an accidental invite from the campsite, and Kitty and Monique were deliberate invites from the campsite as I have an impossible dream of a town of all cats one day. It's impossible because despite this dream I'm only really ready to get rid of Mira and Freckles of the non-cat residents. I like to keep my villagers for a long while, but I eventually do decide it is time to let them move on. I enjoyed Marshall and Bettina greatly when I had them, but I don't really miss them.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 14, 2015)

2 Normal
2 Smug
2 Snooty
1 Uchi
1 Cranky
1 Peppy
1 Lazy
0 Jock


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 15, 2015)

1 jock (kid cat)
1 snooty (ankha)
3 smugs (henry, julian and marshal)
1 cranky (wolfgang)
2 normal (fauna and marina)
2 lazy (erik and beau)


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2015)

1 jock
1 smug
1 cranky
2 lazies
2 snooty
3 peppies (1 know, I'm terrible!)


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 15, 2015)

1 Lazy
2 Normals
2 Smug
1 Snooty
1 Cranky
1 Jock
1 Uchi
1 Peppy


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm pretty OCD about everything being even. 

I have 1 cranky, 1 uchi, 2 lazy, 1 peppy, 2 normal, 1 jock, 1 smug, and 1 snooty. 

I didn't really mean to have 5 boys and 5 girls. Thank goodness I did though or I'd freak out.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 15, 2015)

Once I get everyone moved into Cleyra, I will have:

1 x Cranky (Hamphrey)
1 x Normal (Flurry)
1 x Uchi (Cherry)
1 x Snooty (Soleil)
2 x Smug (Graham & Marshal)
2 x Lazy (Ozzie & Stitches)
1 x Peppy (Apple)
1 x Jock (Hamlet)

And my all bunny town has one of each, except I ended up with three peppies. I just love Bunnie, Chrissy and Ruby too much to ever let them go.


----------



## koaluna (Sep 15, 2015)

Walnut: 3 Normal
2 Cranky
1 Smug
1 Uchi
1 Snooty
1 lazy
1 jock

Koriko: 3 Normal
2 Smug
1 Peppy
1 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Lazy
1 Snooty

Yeah, I love my normals too much


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 15, 2015)

4 normal
2 snooty
2 cranky
1 peppy
1 uchi


----------



## Scrafty (Sep 15, 2015)

2 lazy and 2 smug. I have 1 of every other type.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 15, 2015)

2 Uchi (Mira, Cherry)
2 Peppy (Agent S, Carmen)
1 Smug (Zell)
1 Snooty (Monique)
1 Lazy (Erik)
1 Jock (Kid Cat)
1 Cranky (Roscoe)
1 Normal (Vesta)

As you can see, I'm biased for uchi and peppy villagers. 
If I didn't insist on having a balanced town, I'd replace Zell with Phoebe.


----------



## Zandy (Sep 15, 2015)

3 Normal
2 Jock
2 Lazy
1 Uchi
1 Snooty
1 Cranky


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

I have 3 normals
1 Smug
2 Peppy
1 Snooty 
1 Lazy
1 Jock 
1 Uchi


I am missing a Cranky :/


----------



## Dorian (Sep 20, 2015)

2 peppies, 3 snooties, 1 lazy, 1 normal, 1 cranky and 2 smugs.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

Jock ~ 1
Smug ~ 1
Cranky ~ 2
Lazy ~ 0
Peppy ~ 2
Normal ~ 2
Snooty ~ 1
Uchi ~ 0


----------



## cornimer (Sep 20, 2015)

Jock-0
Smug-2
Cranky-1
Lazy-2
Peppy-2
Normal-2
Uchi-1
Snooty-0


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

2 peppy
2 lazy
2 normal
2 uchi
1 smug
1 jock

I'd kinda like to switch out a couple of my villagers for new ones, but I'm too attached to my current villagers XD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

3 Snooties
2 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Smug
1 Jock
1 Lazy
1 Normal
0 Peppys


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 21, 2015)

In one of my villages I've got no snooties (I don't like any of the snooty PWPs), and in my other I've got two (I somehow ended up with Whitney and Ankha). I've got two normals apiece, and while the dialogue gets pretty old pretty quickly, so many of the normal villagers are so cute! (except Coco, who's in a league of her own)

I don't have a Jock in my main town anymore, and wish I'd manged to get the fire pit PWP from Biff before he left. I think I've got every PWP a normal, cranky, peppy or uchi can suggest... I just need to pin down Cube, my lone Lazy, and force him to suggest everything he's got.


----------



## asuka (Sep 21, 2015)

3 lazies (bob, stitches, punchy)
1 cranky (kabuki, though i wouldn't mind having more, i looove crankies)
1 snooty (ankha, same deal with crankies, i'd like to have more but 10 villager limit -_-)
1 normal (marina)
1 smug (jacques)
1 jock (teddy)
1 peppy (felicity)
1 uchi (deirdre)

i just can't part with any of my lazies. bob and stitches in particular. they have a special place in my heart from ac:ww and i cycled 16 villagers just to get stitches back after i accidentally lost him. ;_; bob on the otherhand..will never be leaving haha. idk if my attatchment to punchy is as strong as the others, i just honestly find him adorable. and his house is lined up with bob and kabukis. they all mingle together and i imagine kabuki tries to make them act less childish hahaha~


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

My dreamies personalities are;
Lazy - Beau
Jock - Poncho
Cranky - Apollo
Smug - Lopez
Peppy - Bunnie
Uchi - Fuchsia
Normal - Fauna, Poppy
Snooty - Blanche, Diana

I love the normal and snooty personality, and instantly I was able to choose two villagers


----------



## pearly19 (Sep 22, 2015)

Poppy        Normal
Caroline  	Normal
Peanut   	Peppy
Blaire    	Snooty
Kidd          Smug
Static    	Cranky
Ricky        Cranky
Hazel        Uchi
Sheldon 	Jock
Drake       Lazy

I love normal the best!


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2015)

currently...
Gabi: Peppy
Freya: Snooty
Bam: Jock
Angus: Cranky
Chadder: Smug
Friga: Snooty
Margie: Normal
Marshal: Smug
Drago: Lazy


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 22, 2015)

1 Lazy
1 Jock
4 Normal
1 Smug
1 Peppy


----------



## Dname (Sep 22, 2015)

3 Snooty
2 Cranky
1 Normal
2 Lazy

Don't have a 10th yet.


----------



## twisty (Sep 22, 2015)

1 Jock
2 Snooty
1 Normal
2 Peppy
2 Lazy
1 Smug
0 Uchi

I'm going to replace one of my lazies with an uchi, though! I like having at least one of every villager type. c:


----------

